# Stud Prospects



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

She is beautiful! 

Subbing to see what others suggest, because I am useless in that regard ;-;


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

I like all three stallions but Hollywood Dunit really caught my eye.
Your mare is tall and rangy those stallions are compact and muscled. I dont know how well they would cross but I wouldn't mind taking the chance.
Good luck. Shalom


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks guys. The two I mentioned were the ones that really caught my eye..one of their others stallions I'm not sure impressed me at all..
Also, my mare is also only 15.1hh, maybe 15.2hh when she needs her feet done, haha.

This will be my first breeding and first foal, so I'm trying to do everything perfectly. I intend for the foal to be a good sale investment once started (may get a buyer at weanling though if the farrier shows interest, haha).
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

The buckskin one I really like. The cremello is not too shabby either.
PM Dreamcatcher she has a nice stallion . I have seen the boy in person and will breed a couple of mares to him in the future. Shalom


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

agree, LOVE the buckskin, second choice is the cremello. His color is a big bonus from a sales perspective.


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

It may be me, but they seemed fairly downhill, pt of shldr to pt of hip, I would choose the one with the least amt of downhill (hard to find in QH these days) with good bone in the legs. 
those tiny boned legs, all that fast stop and slides.. makes me nervous.


----------



## FoxRidgeRanch (May 20, 2008)

I have been watching these studs too even though i don't plan to breed lol but they have gorgeous heads


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*What Is Your Goal?*

I see that 2 of the 3 that you posted are dilute and the 3rd is a double dilute, so are you wanting a dilute for your foal? If so, are you wanting a guaranteed dilute foal or are you willing to take a non-dilute foal? The chances are high with all 3 but definite if you use the perlino stallion. The only question then would be Buckskin (around 80%), Palomino (about 15%) Smokey Black (roughly 5%). 

What are you wanting to do with the foal? Trail or ???? What's your mares pedigree or at least her registered name? Have you done a genetic disease panel and/or color panel on her yet?


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I'm not actually worried about colour all that much, just a bonus on a nice looking stud. I started my search with reining studs and these were the first that popped up and really stood out compared to what I've previously seen while I was just looking around at studs for a friend to look into.

Foal will be an all around western ranch-type horse (what I'm breeding for anyway) to show locally and maybe do some rodeos along with team penning.

Mare is Storm Cat and Secretariat bred, registed under Buea Oak (I have pedigree on another previous thread about breeding her). I haven't done a genetic disease panel either yet, the vet is suppose to call me back for better prices (never asked because I didn't plan to breed) and to schedule an appt for a breeding exam.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Here's Alahna's pedigree so no one has to go looking for it, haha.









_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Love your mare's pedigree! I used to own Dancebel, a Northern Dancer grandson, great temper and a very good racer who retired sound. If he was still alive, I'd offer you a breeding to him in a hot second. 

My cremello stallion, Skip N My Assets, is primarily being trained for Ranch Pleasure, Trail, Western Riding, that kind of thing. He's not a reiner or cutter. Here's a link to his pedigree: Skip N My Assets Quarter Horse

He's just now standing at stud, been shown and won but is just starting out. Awesome temper, good size and substance. He's currently about 15.2 hh and is filling out. I don't think he's going to get much/any taller.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

He looks great, Dreamcatcher! I don't know too much about lines to say much on his breeding though. I've tried learning a bit about TB lines, but haven't even gotten to QH and Paint, haha. I originally thought Storm Cat and Secretariat were the only decent ones in Alahna's lines, which I've found to be wrong.

Any chance I could get some breeding info on your guy? I'm looking to breed either late fall or early spring next year (won't be doing any breed showing due to my work schedule that's only going to get more hectic). I'm thinking about a hopeful April foal too to see if she'd drop it on my birthday too, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Iseul said:


> He looks great, Dreamcatcher! I don't know too much about lines to say much on his breeding though. I've tried learning a bit about TB lines, but haven't even gotten to QH and Paint, haha. I originally thought Storm Cat and Secretariat were the only decent ones in Alahna's lines, which I've found to be wrong.
> 
> Any chance I could get some breeding info on your guy? I'm looking to breed either late fall or early spring next year (won't be doing any breed showing due to my work schedule that's only going to get more hectic). I'm thinking about a hopeful April foal too to see if she'd drop it on my birthday too, haha.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


He's available for live cover and we can do shipped semen. He stands from Feb 15 - June 15 each year, with exceptions of course. I just worry after June 15 that it will get too hot for quality semen, so try to only have to cover or collect after June if a mare is having trouble conceiving. I require that the mare be cultured and a cytology done with results showing she's clean. Since you're in PA, I imagine you'd prefer shipped and that's running around $375 plus the actual cost of FedEx shipping, it includes a disposable container. I'm going to keep his stud fee at $750 next year. 

Here's a link to a little bit about Skipper W, his dam line breeding. Skipper W - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia









Dun Up The Assets, his sire, won the AQHA Select World, the ABRA World (& Reserve once) and the IBHA World (twice).


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher do I get a commission? Just joking.

Isuel he is a very good looking stallion. I think with his bone and your mares athletic potential the two would produce what you are looking for. Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

dbarabians said:


> Dreamcatcher do I get a commission? Just joking.
> 
> Isuel he is a very good looking stallion. I think with his bone and your mares athletic potential the two would produce what you are looking for. Shalom


LOL! If she actually bought a breeding or a horse because of your referral to me, I'd either give a discount on some services or a finder's fee, for sure!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly? Every single on of those pictures is (badly) photoshopped. Run far far away. Nothing gets to me like "prettifying" your horse (why was that not spellchecked??)

I want to know EXACTLY what the stallion is dirt grime bad conformation and all. Not only are they photoshopped, they couldn't have someone bother to do a good job and half of them are photoshopped to look like a fake princess pony, they didn't even bother to hide it.

Awful. Not to mention that they're all colored which makes me think the breeder doesn't have a clue. (No offense Dreamcather, I think you can follow me)

I'm sorry but that's just a dealbreaker for me. Unprofessional and you don't know what you're actually getting.

Even if they were perfect I'm not sure how they would compliment your mare... You need to compromise somewhat, not just have a complete opposite.

I'm afraid I can't help at actually picking out QH studs, but will keep my eyes on this thread.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Yogiwick said:


> Honestly? Every single on of those pictures is (badly) photoshopped. Run far far away. Nothing gets to me like "prettifying" your horse (why was that not spellchecked??)
> 
> I want to know EXACTLY what the stallion is dirt grime bad conformation and all. Not only are they photoshopped, they couldn't have someone bother to do a good job and half of them are photoshopped to look like a fake princess pony, they didn't even bother to hide it.
> 
> ...



Yogi, I can assure none of my pics is ever photoshopped, I haven't a clue how to do it. The pics of my stallion are of him not even pulled over and groomed, he was just wandering the pasture and he was having one of his very first rides ever at the trainer's when I snapped the under saddle one. 

The Skipper W pic is just one I got off the net, just to put a pic with the name and article I linked for her. 

So, I'm not sure what you're talking about but I'm very sure it isn't or hadn't better be my stallion. Yes, he's a cremello and I do breed for dilutes, but I try to pick athletic, sound and good animals to start with. It's one of the reasons I tend to buy young stock and wait for them to grow up, they're more affordable as babies when most people don't have the eye for the conformation.

Unfortunately, it's become the norm rather than the exception, to doctor the pics when you have a pro doing the pictures. Hence, why DBA and I both prefer to go see the breeding animals in the flesh rather than buy from an ad or website.


----------



## ForeverSunRider (Jun 27, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yogi, I can assure none of my pics is ever photoshopped, I haven't a clue how to do it. The pics of my stallion are of him not even pulled over and groomed, he was just wandering the pasture and he was having one of his very first rides ever at the trainer's when I snapped the under saddle one.
> 
> The Skipper W pic is just one I got off the net, just to put a pic with the name and article I linked for her.
> 
> ...


I think Yogi might have been referring to the pictures the OP posted. There's no doubt the ones of your white boy are real. He's very handsome, by the way


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Yogi, I can assure none of my pics is ever photoshopped, I haven't a clue how to do it. The pics of my stallion are of him not even pulled over and groomed, he was just wandering the pasture and he was having one of his very first rides ever at the trainer's when I snapped the under saddle one.
> 
> The Skipper W pic is just one I got off the net, just to put a pic with the name and article I linked for her.
> 
> ...


Oh sorry, assumed you had checked out the original links. All the studs there are VERY photoshopped and I love that you do NOT photoshop. Even if you want to clean and pose that's good, but I really feel the horse should be as real and accurately presented as possible and it gives me a feeling of dishonestly and misrepresentating when I can tell the horse is photoshopped.

Skipper W is obviously a painting too.

While I know "doctoring" is normal IF you must I think it should be get rid of the poop, put the ears forward, and leave the horse alone!! Arg.

So no my post was not directed at you or about you and was simply a response to the OP and sorry for the confusion I thought I was being clear (and is what I meant by saying no offense, "you know what I mean" as I was talking about the stereotypical color breeders)


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Ok, I just wanted everything as clear as possible. Once it's on the 'net and gets misconstrued you can never get rid of it. I looked at the others and I too dislike the photoshopping. I agree, fix the ears, get rid of a red eye, make the poop and unsightly stuff in the background go away but leave the neck, throatlatch, face, whatever, alone. It either stands on its own or it doesn't. It's very hard to find a pro who does not 'shop the pics these days. When I have a pro do shots, I always have them mark "Conformation Not Altered" on the photo. That way they can mess with the background and generally clean up but not change anything on the horse. 



















When I do pasture shots, I just let it hang. What you see is what it is.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

What I see is nice 

That's a very good idea, I wish more people did that. Still good to see the horse in person but you won't waste a 4 hr drive to see something you don't want to lol.

Yeah I get it, no worries  I was talking about "low level" breeders and breeding for color and photoshopping and overall lack of quality. Nothing wrong with the first two as long as quality is the most important aspect!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Yogi, or someone, can we give me details on what has been photoshopped with those three studs? What about the other 3 that they stand as well? I'm on mobile and the pictures aren't showing up the best quality in the first place and I can't see much detail.

Dream, I'm actually looking at your boy and liking him even more and more, haha. When the vet gets back to me on pricing I'll have a better idea on when I want to breed. Originally I was looking into $500 fees with shipping that totalled $250 (that they were charging anyway), but I'm rather leaning toward Skip because he he has some racing lines too, since I'm looking for a foal with speed for gaming mainly. So db mayy be getting a discount, LOL.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Iseul said:


> Yogi, or someone, can we give me details on what has been photoshopped with those three studs? What about the other 3 that they stand as well? I'm on mobile and the pictures aren't showing up the best quality in the first place and I can't see much detail.
> 
> Dream, I'm actually looking at your boy and liking him even more and more, haha. When the vet gets back to me on pricing I'll have a better idea on when I want to breed. Originally I was looking into $500 fees with shipping that totalled $250 (that they were charging anyway), but I'm rather leaning toward Skip because he he has some racing lines too, since I'm looking for a foal with speed for gaming mainly. So db mayy be getting a discount, LOL.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


PM me once you talk to your vet. We might work out a double discount. :wink: And I'll work with you, you don't have to pay everything all at once. I have wiggle room on the stud fee but I can't do anything about the collection and shipping. The good news is, you can work with OSU too and they only charge you for shipping what FedEx charges them.


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

As far as what's photoshopped I didn't notice anything obvious with the horses (didn't bother to look as it's so photoshopped that I didn't trust them to not do it) the background are heavily and poorly faded to "enhance" and colors are enhanced and manes are lengthened changed, etc. Several of them they just changed into "painting mode" or w/e (where it changes the entire appearance, hope you know what I mean. Just check them out when you get home if you want but its so extreme/badly done, I personally don't *want* to look past it. All that's missing are the starts and sparkles (which I have seen...)


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Honestly Dreamcatcher didn't post any set up confo studs but from what's here in this thread I think her stallion complements your mare better. Your mare is tall, upright, and elegant and you don't want the complete opposite. This stud seems to complement while bringing in more of what you want. He also seems like he'd be faster than the others, they're all very bulky.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

Yogiwick I agree I have seen Dreamcatchers stallion in person. IMO with his breeding he will cross well with a lot of mares and make some versatile foals. I was so impressed I am breeding two QH mares to him. AND I am a fan of arabians with 2 mature stallions of my own and a prospect that will stand next year. Thats how much I like him. Shalom


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes, not only is he nice but I feel he would compliment this mare well, esp for what the OP wants.


----------



## dbarabians (May 21, 2011)

He is a very calm stallion and a good ambassador for his breed. plus he is a gauranteed colour producer and futurity nominated. What is there not to like? Shalom


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Thanks for the compliments Yogi & DB! Skippy is blushing pink.....oh wait, he's normally that color under the creme! The best compliment I can give him is...he's got almost as much personality as an Arab. I think it's from hanging around them at an early age, he's actually very personable and has a sense of humour. If his babies have his temperament, they're going to be some very easy to handle foals.

I'm very partial to TBs with a lot of Nearco in them. I know that my family used the Native Dancer & Bold Ruler lines a LOT and those horses had awesome tempers as well as being very athletic and basically stayed sound if started and run right. The Appendix is an awesome cross and I think the TB counteracts a lot of the modern tendency toward a downhill build in the QH, which can only make them better movers. 

From what I can see in the pic of this mare, she's pretty true to her breeding looks wise and I don't see a lot of holes in her confo from that shot. I told my husband last night that if she was closer I'd probably want to do something silly like a foal for a foal trade to bring those lines back into my horses. Since I'm trying to wind DOWN not build UP, I'm pretty glad she's in PA! LOL!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

LOL I'm sure the drive wouldn't be too bad, Dreamcatcher! I'm pretty sure I could get a day or two off work to bring a foal down/over (I don't even know where you are LOL) 

I'm actually trying to find something to try and counter her Storm Cat breeding..I got the bad half of his supposed temper with her, haha. She's a great horse, don't get me wrong, but when she explodes..well, she really explodes! Haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Iseul said:


> LOL I'm sure the drive wouldn't be too bad, Dreamcatcher! I'm pretty sure I could get a day or two off work to bring a foal down/over (I don't even know where you are LOL)
> 
> I'm actually trying to find something to try and counter her Storm Cat breeding..I got the bad half of his supposed temper with her, haha. She's a great horse, don't get me wrong, but when she explodes..well, she really explodes! Haha
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! I'm in OK, it's be a DRIVE not just a drive. It took us 2 days just to drive to Sport Horse Nationals when it was in Lexington, KY. Not sure how much farther it is to PA but that was quite an undertaking. FUN! but it was a pretty big trip with a 2 y.o. stallion in tow. 


Temper on you mare, just watch to see that she doesn't pass that to the foal. I've found that mares can really influence their foals temperaments. If she gives you a couple of equally bad tempered foals, I wouldn't breed her again. Hopefully, the Northern Dancer equanimity will come through along with the Skipper W mellow. Skipper W was a very easy going horse and the Skipper W bred horses are known for their good natures and he also puts a pretty head & neck on his relatives. 

And then again, your mare could be like one I sold. I owned her mother who was utterly sweet and a real push over for her foals. Talk about indulgent! So, her daughter, took after her sire and was a total SOW. I couldn't stand her so I sold her to a friend who absolutely LOVED her. She obviously knew what she was doing, got a couple National Champ foals out of her, but she was nasty. So nasty that she picked this friend up and threw her across the pasture one day just for spite. She'd have been a dead mare if she'd done that here, but my friend was way too enamored of her. Anyhow, Kou was so nasty she was even mean to her foals, the exact opposite of her momma. She made some VERY nice foals and never passed on her temper, in fact, she was so strict and tight with those foals they couldn't wait to get off of her, and they were always soooo respectful and easy to train. Anybody seemed nice after their mother! They couldn't wait to do something and get a "Goood Boy! or Girl!". So, depending on how she is, it can work for you instead of against you. IF you'll put up with the drama. I won't.


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

I mean, I honestly think it was her previous handling that got her to the point of where she is now. While she explodes hard, it's relatively short lived and easy to correct as long as you know how to handle it. I wouldn't say she's bad tempered, but she has moods every once in awhile when it's best to just leave her in the field and go home, lol. Usually she walks down from the field to the gate as soon as I pull in and if she doesn't, I usually only brush her or don't even bother.

That's a very interesting story of Kou! She'd have been in a hole if a horse did that to me though as well. My mare's more so just..dominant. She's one that will constantly test you (a year later! Lol), I usually have to chase her backwards every couple days if I don't do any actual work with her, but the majority of the time I can bring her in from the field without a halter or lead and she'll stand while I do gates. I kinda figure it's just her being a mare, but she's much moodier than the others I've dealt with, haha.

But, if she does give the moodiness and explosions to the point that she gives, she won't be breeding again. I don't tolerate bad behaviour, but she learns very quickely if I'll accept something or not. She's almost TOO smart, haha.

If I remember correctly, it took about 7 hours to get to SC..so probably another 8-9 on top of what it took for KY. I usually drive 12-14 hours if I'm going somewhere aside from breaks, take 6-8hrs sleeping and then continue on my merry way, lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

Let us know if this actually happens. It'd be super cool!


----------



## Iseul (Mar 8, 2010)

Of course, Yogi! I'm sure we all know I plaster pictures of everything everywhere I can, haha.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Iseul said:


> I mean, I honestly think it was her previous handling that got her to the point of where she is now. While she explodes hard, it's relatively short lived and easy to correct as long as you know how to handle it. I wouldn't say she's bad tempered, but she has moods every once in awhile when it's best to just leave her in the field and go home, lol. Usually she walks down from the field to the gate as soon as I pull in and if she doesn't, I usually only brush her or don't even bother.
> 
> That's a very interesting story of Kou! She'd have been in a hole if a horse did that to me though as well. My mare's more so just..dominant. She's one that will constantly test you (a year later! Lol), I usually have to chase her backwards every couple days if I don't do any actual work with her, but the majority of the time I can bring her in from the field without a halter or lead and she'll stand while I do gates. I kinda figure it's just her being a mare, but she's much moodier than the others I've dealt with, haha.
> 
> ...



If my husband is along we'll do 12 hr days, but if I'm alone, I do about 400 miles/day and quit for the night. My back just can't take sitting in a truck bouncing down the road for longer than that. 

Your mare doesn't sound so bad, just as you say, dominant and moody. I can deal with that kind of mare. Kou and her mom were both excellent mares, bred to death and produced a lot of pretty. And even though, I LOVED what she produced I could not stand that mare. 

DB - She's Cloney's grandmother on his sire side. His daddy is no slouch and Cloney carried on the family tradition of being beautiful, but his daddy is sweet and Cloney is sweet. That's why I say mom must have taken her temper from her sire, because her mom was sweet and not nasty in any way.


----------

